# Bicondylar tibial plateau fracture



## khopstein (Apr 6, 2010)

I need some help.  The doctor is doing an arthroscopic assisted open reduction internal fixation of left bicondylar tibial plateau fracture. How should I code this?  Do I use 27536 with 52 modifier?


----------



## smcbroom (Apr 7, 2010)

See the notes under 27536 that guide you...

(For arthroscopic treatment, see 29855,29856)

This may help guide you in the right direction as you said it was arthroscopically assisted.

Susan, CPC-H


----------



## khopstein (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks a bunch.  I see that now. lol.


----------

